# Mike Tyson vs. Evander Holyfield Projected Rematch at Hard Rock Stadium



## FastTrax (Feb 4, 2021)

www.boxingnews24.com/2021/01/could-we-finally-see-tyson-vs-holyfield-3-in-2021/

https://boxingjunkie.usatoday.com/2...der-holyfield-in-talks-for-third-fight-report

www.nyfights.com/worldwide/evander-holyfield-tyson-likely-happens/

www.ticketsmarter.com/mike-tyson-undisputed-truth-round-2

www.forbes.com/sites/joshkatzowitz/2020/05/07/mike-tyson-comeback-rumors-lead-to-betting-odds-in-fights-vs-evander-holyfield-shannon-briggs/?sh=10d125a7795f

www.boxingscene.com/holyfield-mike-tyson-no-more-excuses-sign-contract-im-ready--153683

www.hardrockstadium.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hard_Rock_Stadium

www.miketyson.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mike_Tyson

www.evanderholyfield.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Evander_Holyfield


----------



## jerry old (Feb 4, 2021)

Holyfield has another ear, so I guess it's okay.
These guys aren't tenny-boppers, the idea of watch two old men sweat and fart around does not appeal to me.
I've seen a lot of boxers, Tyson was a monster in his younger days.
Tyson vs Ali-not even close, Ali by a bunch


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 4, 2021)

Tyson vs. Holyfield Both superb fighters and both had good hearts and the leeches knew that and exploited them both.

Okay, now every poll is different then most fans and boxing experts agree on.

www.bleacherreport.com/articles/1290940-the-top-10-greatest-fighters-of-all-time

My dads favorite was Rocky Marciano. He never took me to the Garden though. Mom forbade it, shame.






Hands down George Forman was my hero bar none. Very angry but respectful nonetheless. Even though Ken Norton was well known for his positive thinking I believe it was Muhammed Ali's patented tomfoolery and blatant disrespect for George Forman that unnerved Ken and George was watching.






DING! DING! DING!......................Time for the main event: Muhammed Ali vs. Iron Mike Tyson


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 4, 2021)

My dad loved sitting down to watch a heavyweight boxing fight.

It was a big event in our house when I was growing up.


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 4, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> My dad loved sitting down to watch a heavyweight boxing fight.
> 
> It was a big event in our house when I was growing up.



AWWWWWWW Did you all sit around the TV cuddling up with hot cocoa? Lololol.


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 5, 2021)

Lipstick on a pig


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 5, 2021)

When I was a little girl my uncle took me to see a boxing match. He boxed but not professionally, at least not in major bouts. I liked boxing from then until I saw the brutal fight that resulted in the death of Benny "Kid" Paret (in 1962 against Emile Griffith).

All I can say is Mike better not chomp on Evander's ear again or any other body part.


----------

